# Line Recommendations for 11wt Scott Meridian



## finsandflies (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm stringing up a new 11wt Scott Meridian. I'll primarily be fishing Islamorada and Boca Grande areas. I'm trying to decide between Cortland LC clear and Airflo Ridge clear tip. Anyone have experience with these (particularly on the Meridian)? I'm also interested in how much of an advantage the clear line is over just the clear tip. Any thoughts or recommendations appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have both lines - both are great. I think the airflow overall is a little easier to throw. There is no contest in which is easier to spot and work with - the all clear line is tough and takes time and experience. I wonder about the all clear versus the clear tip as well - with the clear tip and leader you ave about 20 feet of clear - I would think that is enough?


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

You should feel that rod load nicely with Wulff Bermuda TT


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I've got cortland LC guide on my Meridian 11wt 2 piece. I like it a lot


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You just got it I presume. Is this your 1st heavy fly rod? How long have you been fly casting. Where do you live?

The reason I ask is because it's important to see your line and your loops when you are 1st starting out, especially during your 1st few seasons, until you really get tuned into that rod and can cast cleanly and smoothly by feel without seeing what you are doing. Otherwise, a totally clear line can cause you to struggle.

Cortland makes the LQ flats in a sky blue. I've line many a fish accidentally and the sky blue color in any line seems to help keep it stealthy, while seeing the contrast of it over the water. Personally, I use the LQ in clear, but I know what my line is doing. Danny mentioned the Wulff BTT, which is another good line (tho I haven't fished it yet in the heavier lines).

That being said, The main issue is... "what do you need?" Those LQ lines are floaters, as well as the BTT and others that are floaters. The clear tip is actually a floating line with a clear intermediate sink tip. So the sink tip will sink to an extent (about 1 to 1.5fps). So the difference on how they cast is irrelevant. It's how they work and what they do, relative to what you need. 

Then there are full clear intermediate lines and even full sink lines. But that's another story.

Personally, I have all 3, depending on what I'm doing. I strongly recommend at lease getting 2 lines, unless you have 2 big rods, which in that case, just have a floater on one rod and a sink tip or full sink on the other rod. Otherwise, depending on the flies and how the fish are behaving, with one rod, I recommend having a floater and a clear sink tip on another spool that you can just pop on quickly, with leader attached, to quickly get back out there.

Flies?? Are you fishing surface or sub surface or trying to get down deeper in the water column? You may not knot that just yet. For the Islamorada, you may be fishing shallow. In Boca Grande, you may be fishing deeper. in both places, the fish can change behaviors and you may be doing the opposite. You want to be prepared for both if you are fishing both.

Ted Haas


----------



## finsandflies (Aug 20, 2016)

I've been fly fishing about 6-7 years (though not as often as I'd like). This is my first heavier rod so it'll definitely be new to me (I've been using 8wt almost exclusively, occasionally throwing a 9wt, and have cast a 10wt a couple of times). I was worried about having issues with a full clear line since I've never thrown it. I need a floating line for the fishing I'll be doing in the short term. I think the Airflo line I'm looking at has a floating tip and I'm leaning that way. Really appreciate all the input. Thanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would try to find a shop that carries a good assortment of demo lines. Personally, I'm just not a fan of the floating clear Airflo Ridge line. It feels like it's 2 sizes bigger in diameter and I feel it hinders the casting.

That being said, I do like the Bruce Chard's Tropic Punch and if I had to pick between the 2, that'd be the one I choose. But I do prefer the LQ Tarpon taper over that line (in sky blue for you). Make sure you also try the Wulff BTT. That might be a winner for you as well.

I'm going to say this one more time, not necessarily for you, but for those who might be reading this. If the fish happens to be holding deep and only coming up occasionally up for a gulp of air, especially deeper held laid up fish, you'll having a hard time reaching those fish with a floating line. A weighted fly will have the wrong action and you'll spook the fish. Bringing the fly down to eye level with a full clear intermediate line or clear intermediate tip line will help get the job done.

I don't know of a floater with a clear floating tip. Usually if it's a clear tip, it's a clear intermediate sink tip on an opaque colored floating line. The Cortland LQ in a sky blue has a floating slight translucent sky blue (or what I call "water blue") tip, transcending to a sky blue opaque color for the rest of the fly line. The whole line is a floater.

The LQ Guide is a full floater with the entire length in a "guide green" color. Remember, it's a 1/2 fly line weight heavier. So the 11wt is actually a 11.5wt line.

Ted Haas


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Monic and airflo make a full floating clear tip. Never tried either but they're interesting.

Edit: the above being said I can't find a whole lot aside from my constant curiosity that'll make me switch from the sa grand slam on my meridians


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

I prefer Monic clear, works great with the Scott especially in the wind!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Barbs_deep said:


> I've got cortland LC guide on my Meridian 11wt 2 piece. I like it a lot


I've heard great things about that particular rod. You need to bring it over here in a few more weeks. (Fly line don't matter)


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

MariettaMike said:


> I've heard great things about that particular rod. You need to bring it over here in a few more weeks. (Fly line don't matter)


You say the word and I'm there ! Would love to come


----------

